# My convicts trying to dig their way out of prison



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Theyve dug about 4 pits now throughout my tank and dropped all my bigger rocks about an inch into the substrate.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlids are diggers, my gravel is always in small hills


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe ur chilids are looking for a flat surface to lay eggs?....


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

aswell most cichlids will digg if given the chance. just let them and when u do u our water changes just flatten them then.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

cowis said:


> aswell most cichlids will digg if given the chance. just let them and when u do u our water changes just flatten them then.


i dont mind the holes, it gives the bichirs more places to hide and theres enough water flow in the tank that they dont fill up with debris


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

simont said:


> maybe ur chilids are looking for a flat surface to lay eggs?....


ya i thought that too so i put some flat rocks around where they were digging but they just pushed them away from the holes


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the way they do that, sooo much fun to just sit back and watch them create their little homes. I enjoyed it the most when my Parot fish would dig around and spit the gravel out of his goofy shaped mouth. 

Now my oscar trys to move the big boulders around, what a beast!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Convicts would breed anywhere and anytime...I had them lay eggs on the bottom of my Fluval 4 filter. Howd they manage to attach eggs upside down baffled me.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so i finally found ALOT of little baby fry swimming around in the tank this morning 

i cant wait till they're big enough to become feeders


----------

